# Spiced up the shop!



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I helped my buddy tear out his basement on his old house. It had tongue and groove pine car siding on the walls and we tore all of that out and loaded it up in his trailer and brought it to my house. After a day of carefully removing nails I ripped off the tongues and grooves from 7 1/4" down to 6 1/4". I only hit nails once and ruined one rip blade. It was getting old and tired anyways so oh well. I then stacked up my dado blade and cut 1/2" rabbets on the edges and ends and shiplapped the boards up on my shops west wall. I think it really warmed it up. I put up some of my old tools. I am going to add a few more. Some Marine propoganda of course and my clock. I plan to leave that wall clean other than some old school decorations. This is not as much a woodworking project as a gloat. 
I also got two of the old school heavy duty screwdrivers like garret wade is reproducing for my efforts and have enough pine left over to carside one more wall or make a whole lot of rustic pine projects. Not bad for 5 hours work. I'd say I was able to reclaim about 250-300 bft of pine in all. Reusing it instead of trashing it makes it all the better.

Total cost: $30.00 for a replacement rip blade
$ 5.00 worth of nails.
Five hours of demolition labor. (Is that really work?)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great job on the reclaim, AC.
You're right. It makes that wall look a lot better than just sheetrock.

One word of caution from someone who has lived in a pine clad house before.....be careful about using too much of it. It absorbs light and can make that nice, bright shop of yours very dark in a hurry.

Great display wall


----------



## toolferone (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice addition to the shop, and the price was perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice, ACP! Looks just right for a shop!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice ACP. Gives it that country cottage look. I like it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Great job on the reclaim, AC.
> You're right. It makes that wall look a lot better than just sheetrock.
> 
> One word of caution from someone who has lived in a pine clad house before.....be careful about using too much of it. It absorbs light and can make that nice, bright shop of yours very dark in a hurry.
> ...


+1.:yes: It does look great. You can hang stuff anywhere. If you want to lighten it up a white pickling application works pretty good.










 







.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great, another stack of wood saved from the fire!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Way to go AC looking good.:yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fsucraigk (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice wall!!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Another +1 on the looks good count.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice, and it's not propaganda, jut the truth! Semper Fi!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

I did notice it got darker in there, but I have several strategically placed lights for different things so I should be ok for now.


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks more like a shop now. I like that pine look. Nice save on the wood.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Love it. The ability to hang anything anywhere on a wall without drilling for anchors first is a dream of mine.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

True it soaks up some light but its probably a good trade off to have some natural wood in there.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

looks cozy - :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Two thumbs up!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It sure makes the wall look much nicer. Good job.


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

.....somebody was at Hobby Lobby I see.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks great. Definitely warms the place up and looks like a shop!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

BIP said:


> .....somebody was at Hobby Lobby I see.....


:laughing: Good call. My lovely wife, she knows a good thing when she sees it. I just wish I had an original in full size to frame up. I love those old recruiting posters.


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

.....I have seen originals online recently for $1000-1500...


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW! I can't believe how much of a difference that made! Your shop went from boring to beautiful in a matter of hours! I bet your'e stoked! I would love to do something like this some day when I move from renting to owning a house! Thanks for the inspiration brother!

-Steve


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I had some pine leftover from when I spiced up the wall and when I visited my dad he had 8-10 more big boards I could use just sitting in the back acre. I took them home and did up the wall in front of my bench and also added a saw till. My saws were hanging all willy-nilly on a peg board. I now have room to put other stuff up there. It's crazy, everytime I reorganize I make better use of space. I have more stuff than ever before but still have empty drawers. Oh yeah, I hung my DC in the corner too so it takes up about 4 sq feet less space than it did when I had the separator on a cart attached to the collector. Pretty happy with the remodel. I have some pine left still and am going to scrounge for some more to finish the last wall in the shop area of the garage. It isn't as dark in there as I expected either so I am happy there too.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice. The pine is really 'sprucing' the place up! I like your saw rack too.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great, Adam! Very cool look to the place!


----------

